# The Secret



## edwardtheclean (Sep 23, 2009)

im trying to get blue moonshine hip to the secret, are you guys ready?


----------



## Sure Shot (Sep 23, 2009)

?????????????


----------



## edwardtheclean (Sep 23, 2009)

ok, so my friend blue moonshine is relatively a negative person, what we are going to discuss here is "the secret", you can google it and it should be the 1st thing that pops up, it talks about how negative thoughts, actions, or anything along them lines will in actually turn into reality, 

So if you are thinking something bad will happen, chances are it will. thats why alot of people that have a negative attitude in life will actually end up having what they feel is a negative life..... and vis versa, happy people usually have a happy life,


----------



## Blue Moonshine1 (Sep 23, 2009)

im ready son.... the secret to a stable life huh??


----------



## edwardtheclean (Sep 23, 2009)

stable is relative man, ever notice that you meet someone and they are either a happy person or a sad one???? i think its all self inflicted, even if someone is poor, they can still be happy and have a happy life, and the same with a rich person, they could have every thing they wanted but still not be happy,


----------



## edwardtheclean (Sep 23, 2009)

the secret might sound like a joke to some people, but if you check it out, it can explain way better than i can, its kinda like karma too,


----------



## Blue Moonshine1 (Sep 23, 2009)

I feel you man im not that negative thou lad i just got a bitchy wife!!!! that can make any man negative... that shit looks to much like witch craft i dont get into that... hit me up on the toke n talk thread


----------



## edwardtheclean (Sep 23, 2009)

as i figured, something u know nothing about that scares u, lift yourself up and take control, we are our own guides in life,


----------



## Sure Shot (Sep 23, 2009)

edwardtheclean said:


> lift yourself up and take control, we are our own guides in life,


Then why buy a DVD that tells you to follow the "Golden Rule" for 19.95 LOL.

This is a severe case of Spam. No?


----------



## edwardtheclean (Sep 23, 2009)

what do u mean, i figured we would talk about it, what does spam have to do with a discussion about a method of thinking?


----------



## Blue Moonshine1 (Sep 23, 2009)

edwardtheclean said:


> what do u mean, i figured we would talk about it, what does spam have to do with a discussion about a method of thinking?


Do you work for this movie company??? Im not scared of it i just know that the bible says witch craft and all this outer space horse shit is the devil! im no holy roller but i just dont get into Voodoo dolls and shit!


----------



## edwardtheclean (Sep 23, 2009)

well, its saying practice goodness, thats not devilish, profits from the bible actually say most of these same things,


----------



## communistcannabis (Sep 23, 2009)

the REAL secret is get high son


----------



## edwardtheclean (Sep 23, 2009)

exactly, i have happy thoughts when i blaze so it only makes sense


----------



## Blue Moonshine1 (Sep 23, 2009)

communistcannabis said:


> the REAL secret is get high son


see Ed this is the real SECRET i knew it the hole time


----------



## edwardtheclean (Sep 23, 2009)

do u see people hating on us, dude was like ur cloggin up the server, right after he posted some stupid video, whatever tho, u are my boy man, we find a cool site to communicate since i moved to India, and these people want to hate, i mean there is a section for what we are doin and we are in it, damn haters bro


----------



## 1sofakingg (Sep 23, 2009)

the only certainty is the existence of UNCERTAINTY !!!! so quote the shit house poet


----------



## Blue Moonshine1 (Sep 23, 2009)

1sofakingg said:


> the only certainty is the existence of UNCERTAINTY !!!! so quote the shit house poet


Dude this is hands down the realest shit you ever wrote!!!


----------



## 1sofakingg (Sep 24, 2009)

Thats some exellent riding there in southern Ohigho. Ever hit the Kentucky Derby ? Those folks are party monsters down there ! Sorry i rambled, no work today, and i hit the old gravitron a few times this morn.


----------



## Roseman (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm a student of Esoteric Knowledge and I've read and studied the book THE SECRET at great lenghts. There are also books POSITIVE IMAGING and THE POWER OF POSITIVE THINKING that I think she based THE SECRET on, by Norman Vincent Peale.

Simply, we get what we look for and expect and beleive we will get. For example, when I visit Walmart, I look and expect to find my parking place very close to the door, and I always find it, it just opens up for me when I get there.

The book can and does change someones life.


----------



## 1sofakingg (Sep 24, 2009)

I read The Power Of Positive Thinking in a florida jail in 1972 ! I was in for drunk in public, so this was not a life changing experience. But i did find inspiration in the overall message, that we all control our own destiny, and we all have the power of positive thinking inside of us. Now i can't wait to get to Walmart to get that close parking space. R.I.U. The Best people, the best place to be !!!


----------



## Roseman (Sep 24, 2009)

Consider this,
we awake during the night, and we have to go pee. We get up out of bed, and we go and return to the bed, in a dark room, and without even thinking about it, and I mean with NO thought at all, we back up to the bed and without calculating or aiming, we sit down in the perfect place to lay back down, back in our original spot. 
We just lay back where we was, without even trying. We just know and expect it to happen and it does.

Well, we can use the same "expecting" and get what we want or desire. You just have to get yourself to believe it and expect it to happen by faith.


----------



## 1sofakingg (Sep 24, 2009)

And we don't have to subscribe to a deity, or go to a building to pray, or donate money to an organization that wants to control our thoughts. We simply WILL positive thoughts, ok, but i'm still gonna lock my doors when i go into Walmart. Just to keep the honest people honest right ?


----------



## Roseman (Sep 24, 2009)

When we are taught how to shoot pool, we are taught to visualize it in our minds, to see the Q ball hit the numbered ball, and then visualize the ball rolling into the pocket and dropping in. 
Same goes for Golf, we are told that to make it happen, first visualize it happening and beleive it will happen and then it will. 

That is THE SECRET.


----------



## 1sofakingg (Sep 24, 2009)

Amen to that !


----------



## tnrtinr (Sep 24, 2009)

Roseman said:


> Simply, we get what we look for and expect and beleive we will get. For example, when I visit Walmart, I look and expect to find my parking place very close to the door, and I always find it, it just opens up for me when I get there.


I must admit that I laughed when I read this. Knowing I had to run a few errands today I though of how nice it would be to park in the first spot at every single place.

Took a shower and got ready. SHIT YOU NOT I get to the first place and I laugh because I pull into the very first spot in front of the door - head to the next place and got the first spot again - two more places I got the first spot.

I AM A BELIEVER!!!


----------



## LedZeppelin8906 (Sep 24, 2009)

I call it "Praying to the Universe"


----------



## Roseman (Sep 25, 2009)

LedZeppelin8906 said:


> I call it "Praying to the Universe"


 
I like that. I pray to "THE LAW" that made me.


----------



## Roseman (Sep 25, 2009)

tnrtinr said:


> i must admit that i laughed when i read this. Knowing i had to run a few errands today i though of how nice it would be to park in the first spot at every single place.
> 
> Took a shower and got ready. Shit you not i get to the first place and i laugh because i pull into the very first spot in front of the door - head to the next place and got the first spot again - two more places i got the first spot.
> 
> I am a believer!!!


 
seek and ye shall find!


----------



## GrowTech (Sep 25, 2009)

I hate parking SPACES!


----------



## Roseman (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey, GrowTech, 
lets just go fishing!


----------



## tnrtinr (Sep 25, 2009)

Roseman said:


> seek and ye shall find!


The funny thing was I had thought about the parking spaces before my shower and then it slipped to the back of my mind. When I saw the first spot open it was brought back to the front of my mind and I was like "whoa I wasn't even actively thinking about it and it came to fruition.


----------



## Roseman (Sep 25, 2009)

tnrtinr said:


> The funny thing was I had thought about the parking spaces before my shower and then it slipped to the back of my mind. When I saw the first spot open it was brought back to the front of my mind and I was like "whoa I wasn't even actively thinking about it and it came to fruition.


 
the sub-conscious has to accept it, but the conscious mind doesn't matter what it believes.


----------



## jfgordon1 (Sep 25, 2009)

I need to start thinking this way. I'm to pessimistic.


----------



## edwardtheclean (Sep 26, 2009)

im tellin u man, i have been an optimist pretty much my whole life, it might be hard to see the good things rather than bad but if u do see the positive side, its not like u are wishful thinking or anything, the fact is, there is bad things and good things, which one u choose to look at and dwell over is completely up to you, and most people would agree that happy is better than sad, so if you put a little effort into trying to stay positive then u will start to live a little different, it can be over night too, and its funny becasue i am known to always get a great parking spot, and yes something that simple, but every time i say i am going to get lucky or whatever, most of the time i do get lucky, and if i dont, so be it, maybe next time, 


too bad this wont work on the lottery,


----------



## Blue Moonshine1 (Sep 29, 2009)

you guys are way high!!!! lol im just a dick head and i usually expect the worst that way when bull shit happens im not upset! lol your still my boy Ed!


----------



## Roseman (Sep 29, 2009)

basically, we get what we are looking for and what we expect to find.


----------



## Blue Moonshine1 (Sep 30, 2009)

so if i expect this blunt to turn from reg to some super funk it will happen????


----------



## jfgordon1 (Sep 30, 2009)

Blue Moonshine1 said:


> so if i expect this blunt to turn from reg to some super funk it will happen????


yes, i've finally got good enough to make it happen.

Concentration, Blue. ... Concentration


----------



## mexiblunt (Sep 30, 2009)

Blue Moonshine1 said:


> so if i expect this blunt to turn from reg to some super funk it will happen????


 I would try visualizing your dealer or your own grow or wherever you pick up having the super funk. Once you stop thinking about "how" I'm going to get funk. "where" I'm going to get funk. Even "why" I'm going to get the funk. You will get the funk. "Dare something worthy" is a good one. 

I think the power of positive thinking or whatever it's called is better than the secret. The secret seems more like testimony of people who use these laws of attraction, wait thats the book I was thinking about. Laws of attraction, this book looks at it more scientifically down to the photon level. It's profound the difference between thinking Not,Can't, Don't,No,BUT. And the opposite. 
Try this... Just for one day. Think about everything you say. Where ever there is a negative word or sentence try to fix it. Just this thought alone will change your thinking.


----------



## mexiblunt (Sep 30, 2009)

Seems like the parking lot example is a common one. By buddy is a private currier. He got me into all this stuff 4-5 years ago when he moved to my town for work while dealing with his divorce and bankruptcy. He had nothing! He now has his own condo in the city and is looking for a farm out here to move to next year to retire at 32. 
I myself have not worried about much the last few years and everything seems to just fall into place. I'm a dreamer! Visualizer! I haven't actually applied for work in years, the perfect opportunities just come when needed even if I didn't know or care what was needed till after it happens. I am very grateful for everything this I feel is also key.

I have also learned not to sell yourself short on your dreams. It's good to go big! When I was a young teen I raced moto-x and my dream was to win a championship! I visualized every race the nights prior while lying in bed every turn rut,alternate line, I had every wall in my room plastered with moto-x pics. After three years I did it! I had it won by points before the season ended the guy in 2nd could have won every race after and not caught me. I raced those races anyway and broke my leg on the last jump of the season on the last lap 50 feet before then finnish. This event got me into a bad place. Drugs,drinking etc. I started playing guitar and quit racing. Then my dreams changed to playing in a band and doing gigs in the local bars and maybe putting out our own CD. We held a band together for 10 years and did everything I dreamed.
I was too modest with my dreams!! I got exactly what I dreamed but didn't realize both till after they were gone. In both instances I felt as though things were just getting going when they were ending. Sorry for the book, but some things just take time.


----------



## Roseman (Sep 30, 2009)

+ REP, bro, great post.

I live my life on postitive thinking and attmepting to shape my future and destinty with my thoughts. To me it is magical and mystical, but very much a reality too.


----------



## edwardtheclean (Sep 30, 2009)

right on man, now imagine if every one was on the same page,


----------



## edwardtheclean (Sep 30, 2009)

some people would just rather see the negative side of life, of course life has plenty of negative aspects, but that is just the easy way, it might be harder to stay positive, or to stay in a good mood even when something bad might happen, but thats what we choose, and i think every one would agree that in the long run, a life full of attempts to be happy or positive is way better than a life full of routine upsets, 
another thing is that we have alot to be grateful for, when people choose to ignore the things that are good in life, i think that they are very ungrateful and will never actually know peace. when we live a life full of gratefulness and try to help our neighbor, man.... selfishness seems so boring, being selfless is were its at,


----------



## krustofskie (Sep 30, 2009)

I love the idea of visulising it to make it happen but no matter how often I visualise it that hot blond on the bus never falls onto my dick


----------



## imrickjames (Sep 30, 2009)

edwardtheclean said:


> some people would just rather see the negative side of life, of course life has plenty of negative aspects, but that is just the easy way, it might be harder to stay positive, or to stay in a good mood even when something bad might happen, but thats what we choose, and i think every one would agree that in the long run, a life full of attempts to be happy or positive is way better than a life full of routine upsets,
> another thing is that we have alot to be grateful for, when people choose to ignore the things that are good in life, i think that they are very ungrateful and will never actually know peace. when we live a life full of gratefulness and try to help our neighbor, man.... selfishness seems so boring, being selfless is were its at,


It took two years for me to grasp all that was in that movie. I apply it to my stock trading now and it is unbelievable!! here's a link to a vid that helped me put it a little more into perspective I think you'll like it http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qL1OKrs-q4


----------



## IAm5toned (Sep 30, 2009)

Roseman said:


> I'm a student of Esoteric Knowledge and I've read and studied the book THE SECRET at great lenghts. There are also books POSITIVE IMAGING and THE POWER OF POSITIVE THINKING that I think she based THE SECRET on, by Norman Vincent Peale.
> 
> Simply, we get what we look for and expect and beleive we will get. For example, when I visit Walmart, I look and expect to find my parking place very close to the door, and I always find it, it just opens up for me when I get there.
> 
> The book can and does change someones life.


thats funny about the parking spot...lol i do the same thing, and my gf thinks im a witch doctor, cant figure out how i get pimp parking almost everywhere we go..lol if she drives we park at the back of the lot or she drives around bitching untill she finds a shitty spot


----------



## IAm5toned (Sep 30, 2009)

krustofskie said:


> I love the idea of visulising it to make it happen but no matter how often I visualise it that hot blond on the bus never falls onto my dick


lol maybe you need to visualize her checking you out... start small man. you dont start kung fu with a black belt do ya....

... and whilst im on the subject, those that believe in the power of positive visualization might want to do some reading up on shaolin philosophy... amazing stuff. changed my life completely... when i was a teen i was the worst of the worst, in and out of juvie, was proud to be a 'thug', and made a living mostly stealing and hustling, and occasionaly burning something just for the fuck of it! oh yeah and selling terrible schwag for high dollar, a mortal sin....


a badly needed change of philosophy and a few years later...
now i get paid beau coup clams installing high end security, access control, and fire protection systems, mostly for gov, state, and multinational conglomorate clients... if thats not karma i dunno what is 

im not saying this stuff is for everyone or even anyone, but it sure worked miracles on me where my parents, social workers, friends, probation officers, and many shrinks/counselers all failed. 

you got to keep an open mind.. cuz you never know when the chance of a lifetime is sitting right in front of your face....


----------



## mexiblunt (Sep 30, 2009)

krustofskie said:


> I love the idea of visulising it to make it happen but no matter how often I visualise it that hot blond on the bus never falls onto my dick


Right!! Baby steps. the thing my thoughts pull from your post is that your trying to make that hot blond do something thru telekinesis. Ask her for a shag? Have you ever talked to her? Or try visualizing YOU sticking YOUR dick up in her. 

I like to think of this as an investment into the future, as not everything just magically appears. Most often the great opportunities and insights come in a round about way and when you least expect it. Another example I like to think is part of this. Last fall I got offered a job on a whim so I took it. After a few months when I didn't much like it anymore I quit on the spot. Being early in the morning I went out for breakfast. This was out of the ordinary for me. I sat down with a few locals and they were like hey we don't see you too often round here what been doing. I told them where I had been working and that I quit just 20 mins ago. 20 mins later I had a new job that I didn't even ask for. A job that payed way more! Was alot less work! All this while I was not thinking about what I was going to do next. The more I recognize these events and workings the more I let them happen. Roseman said it and I've heard it like this. "That which you focus on you will get more of in return, whatever it is"


----------



## krustofskie (Sep 30, 2009)

mexiblunt said:


> Right!! Baby steps. the thing my thoughts pull from your post is that your trying to make that hot blond do something thru telekinesis. Ask her for a shag? Have you ever talked to her? Or try visualizing YOU sticking YOUR dick up in her.


I wasn't being serious, its a joke. Don't take everything literally.


----------



## krustofskie (Sep 30, 2009)

On a more serious note visualisation can be very helpful in day to day life, by visualising you can convince yourself and thus make you more confident which can lead to benefits. If you feel more confident you will act more confident and this has an effect on those around you also eg: if I tell someone I can drive a car and im confident they are going to be more likley to believe in me and allow me to drive their car, but if I'm not confident they wont believe me and thus wont let me drive.


----------



## mexiblunt (Sep 30, 2009)

How is it supposed to be taken? I'm never really serious, just my nature. Probably why I was going to say not to take it personnel, which I should have. Probably also why I started with Right!! But that is the kind of thing some people say quite literally about this stuff. So I just replied to that in general. I'm not too good at emotions with words but I'm sure if I had been talking to ya face to face it would have come across as a joke. Just like I would have come across a little different to. I should just use more of these.


----------



## krustofskie (Sep 30, 2009)

Don't worry, wasn't taken personally. Just seemed people, well by people I mean two posts, thought I was being serious and I thought I should correct that. Its a bit like what you loose in translation, take away the person behind the words and the meaning can be lost, its why I think the Burka should be banned, but that should be a different thread.


----------



## IAm5toned (Sep 30, 2009)

krustofskie- lol off topic funny stuff
ur avatar... cracks me up... looks like one of those last call chicks at the bar


----------



## Roseman (Oct 1, 2009)

edwardtheclean said:


> another thing is that we have alot to be grateful for, when people choose to ignore the things that are good in life, i think that they are very ungrateful and will never actually know peace. when we live a life full of gratefulness and try to help our neighbor, man.... selfishness seems so boring, being selfless is were its at,


 
I visit a Womans Prison weekly, for the past year, for two hours. I teach classes and give pep talks and just offer encouragement. I average about 20 women in my classes, they have to be on special priviledges to visit the class.
Just imagine trying to be positive or happy while you are in prison. They are a bunch of down and out, sad and depressed women, believe me.

One think I do, that seems to help a lot, is I give them a small, cheap spiral notebook. To start with, that is a very valuable prescious gift to them. I encourge them to start what I (and others) call a Gratitude Journal. I ask them to start a list, and add to it daily, a list of what they are thankful for. They have to add to it daily. Every week, they show me what they wrote down. Everyday, they are able to add something, like *I am thankful for my feet, I am thankful for seeing a bird outside my window, I am thankful I am alive and not sick, I am thankful for my health, or my life, or my nands*, etc and they add to the list every day. If they fill the notebook up, I give them a new notebook and a postage stamp, again a very valuable prize to them.
After a few weeks, they tell me, I am not so depressed now, and I see I do have a lot to be thankful for. 



My wife and I both keep a Gratitude journal too. Everyday I write down what I have not got yet, but am thankful I am going to get it. like I AM THANKFUL FOR MAKING MORE MONEY THIS MONTH THAN I MADE LAST MONTH or I AM THANKFUL I WIL BE GOING THROUGHT NEXT MONTH IN PERFECT HEALTH. 

I don't care if you think it is crazy, but it really really works.


----------



## edwardtheclean (Oct 1, 2009)

im starting a comedy thread


----------



## Roseman (Oct 1, 2009)

edwardtheclean said:


> im starting a comedy thread


I have a yellow pencil box.


----------



## edwardtheclean (Oct 1, 2009)

krustofskie said:


> Don't worry, wasn't taken personally. Just seemed people, well by people I mean two posts, thought I was being serious and I thought I should correct that. Its a bit like what you loose in translation, take away the person behind the words and the meaning can be lost, its why I think the Burka should be banned, but that should be a different thread.




sarcasm sux on text too, hard to have voice on hear


----------



## krustofskie (Oct 3, 2009)

IAm5toned said:


> krustofskie- lol off topic funny stuff
> ur avatar... cracks me up... looks like one of those last call chicks at the bar


Dude, let me know what bars you drink in, anything that allows birds as rough as my avatar needs burning down. Id like to think I couldnt get wasted enough to end up with one of the "last call chicks" if they are that bad.


----------



## IAm5toned (Oct 4, 2009)

krustofskie said:


> Dude, let me know what bars you drink in, anything that allows birds as rough as my avatar needs burning down. Id like to think I couldnt get wasted enough to end up with one of the "last call chicks" if they are that bad.


man i live in tn....

..im not from here. just live here lol. 

lets just they come down from the hills around here.

and the hills have eyes.


----------



## morgentaler (Oct 5, 2009)

Wow. This sounds awesome.
Let me know when you make amputees grow new arms from the power of positive thinking.


----------



## Roseman (Oct 5, 2009)

morgentaler said:


> Wow. This sounds awesome.
> Let me know when you make amputees grow new arms from the power of positive thinking.


 
I don;'t believe that is possible. I know it isn't.

For the Positive thinking -Positive Imagaing - Visualization magic to work, you have to be able to make your mind believe it is possible or obtainable.


----------



## mexiblunt (Oct 5, 2009)

I did quote earlier to "dare something worthy"


----------



## MeisterYo (Oct 5, 2009)

I am positive, polite, and smart so I usually don't get crapped on.

Life is great. Time for Happy smoke.


----------



## Permabuzz (Oct 5, 2009)

I read the secret and watched the movie.. i dont follow its pricipals they way i should but lately ive 'attracted' alot of pot into my life cause all i think is 'pot' lol so there, secret proven lol.


----------



## Permabuzz (Oct 5, 2009)

Roseman said:


> I have a yellow pencil box.


U must be stoned lmao


----------



## Blue Moonshine1 (Oct 10, 2009)

the secret is....... to smoke great erb and be happy


----------



## morgentaler (Oct 10, 2009)

Do you know why visualizing a parking space works most of the time?
Because there are lots of parking spaces, and lots of people.
The odds of a parking space becoming available are quite good.

Just curious. But how many of you are lottery winners?


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 10, 2009)

GrowTech said:


> I hate parking SPACES!


I always take two....


----------



## mexiblunt (Oct 10, 2009)

morgentaler said:


> Do you know why visualizing a parking space works most of the time?
> Because there are lots of parking spaces, and lots of people.
> The odds of a parking space becoming available are quite good.
> 
> Just curious. But how many of you are lottery winners?


Don't do lottery, odds are terrible. But since the secret I gamble half as much but win twice as often. Or should I say half as often, twice as much.


----------



## morgentaler (Oct 10, 2009)

mexiblunt said:


> Don't do lottery, odds are terrible. But since the secret I gamble half as much but win twice as often. Or should I say half as often, twice as much.


Well, if "The Secret" works as well as you fellows think, you should contact Jame Randi, as he offers a cool million dollars in cash for proof of supernatural phenomenon.

http://www.randi.org/site/index.php/1m-challenge/challenge-faq.html

Good luck! Think positive!


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 10, 2009)

Slut, , , , , 

I can't complain; I can park in midtown manhattan within 20 yards of where I'm going.

Always. Without looking. 24/7. When I want a space, someone pulls out right in front of me. There's always lots of time on the meter.

My wife says it's because I'm infertile.



Bitch. . . . . .




CrackerJax said:


> I always take two....


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 11, 2009)

The secret which is not a secret. So it all starts with a lie in the title.... 

As long as ur grabbing lines for ur sig shnk.... one of my sayings is:

If it's a good deal buy two, if it's free, take three.

I take two parking spaces by the way, because I have several 350 dually's and the dang spaces are made for circus cars nowadays.....


----------



## Roseman (Oct 11, 2009)

I guess it is easy to knock or bash a book you haven't read. Or anything you haven't tried. 
Be like if I come on here bashing anything I have not tried or studied.

I 'm always amazed at people who visit threads just to bash them . What kind of people do that, anyway? Makes me wonder what kind. Certainly doesn't show good manners or any consideration. We used to call people like that Bashers..now they call them Haters here....or trolls.


----------



## Brazko (Oct 11, 2009)

the Haterade Quenches their Thirst.., I don't understand it either Rose, Why bash the people who are tyring to find a common ground and relationship with them, to change the attitudes of the people that find no room to tolerate each other of any opposing view.... Why you Ask? It's self evident I believe..... Haterade


----------



## Roseman (Oct 11, 2009)

Brazko said:


> the Haterade Quenches their Thirst.., I don't understand it either Rose, Why bash the people who are tyring to find a common ground and relationship with them, to change the attitudes of the people that find no room to tolerate each other of any opposing view.... Why you Ask? It's self evident I believe..... Haterade


 
I can only assume they have no friends who are equals so that they can discuss what they have in common. They have nothing in common, I mean who starts a I HAVE NO FRIENDS thread? Or I AM A HATER AND TROLL thread. So they seek their opposites, so at least they can pretend they have friends.

If the shoe fits, they will wear it, so we'll see them posting here again. You know like they say, the bit dog always barks.


----------



## morgentaler (Oct 11, 2009)

It's a public forum.
When you speak in a public forum, expect to be challenged.

When you present a claim such as "Thinking positively makes parking spaces appear", you are demonstrating what is called "magical thinking".

Magical thinking doesn't work any more than random chance. A positive outlook can decrease internal stress, but it hasn't been proven to open up parking spots and it doesn't kill pancreatic cancer in someone if you think happy thoughts about them.

If you're convinced that it does work, I really do suggest you contact the James Randi foundation because if you're able to show that it works, you will be a millionaire, and we'll have opened a whole new area of study into legitimized paranormal research.

The real "Secret" is that if you write books and shoot videos that tell people they can improve their lives with out actually having to work toward it, people will buy up your books and DVDs and you might have a million dollars that way too. On second thought, that may be easier than getting James Randi's million.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 11, 2009)

I think you assume too much. I am quite familiar with the book.

If you know me on the religious threads (and you do), then you would know I do not believe in anything resembling destiny or a plan of any kind.

The idea that you can forge the future through the present is novel, but a bit silly.

The law of attraction is nonsense. It's just another new age twist of an age old story line to sell product. You'll notice in the book that everyone has something to sell.....

This is hucksterism, pure and simple.

No bashing is needed...... a bit of logic may help tho.


----------



## Brazko (Oct 11, 2009)

Actually, there is scientific documentation on positive thinking... It's called the Placebo effect

I don't know if it works on parking spots, but it sure does work magic on the body, in curing diseases;


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 11, 2009)

Yes, but placebo is not the "law of attraction".


----------



## morgentaler (Oct 11, 2009)

"You too can have whiter teeth, a larger penis, smarter children, a prettier wife, and a house made of gold bars, just buy purchasing in my book, DVD, and monthly seminars. Actual results may vary."

When someone is selling you a better life, they usually leave out the part that it's their life that improves with the sale.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 11, 2009)

I can explain the whole thing in much better detail for only 5.95 plus shipping & handling.


----------



## tnrtinr (Oct 11, 2009)

A good attitude and focusing on goals / aspirations is free and it will get you farther in life than pessimism and name calling.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 11, 2009)

You need to be told to have a positive attitude?


----------



## Blue Moonshine1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Ed i never thought this thread would make it this far.... you thought in your head it would and now look... wow man its real


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 11, 2009)

The law of attraction?


----------



## tnrtinr (Oct 11, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> You need to be told to have a positive attitude?


Some people do. I know a lot of pessimistic people. Thinking positively and having a positive attitude will make their lives better.

People lose sight of their goals in the chaos of life. Being mindful of your goal gives you a better chance of achieving them.

I am not telling you to buy a book - but I am telling you that positivity gets you a long way in life.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 12, 2009)

A positive attitude is NOT a secret. you have just met ppl who simply DON'T do it..... but it's not like they are UNAWARE of it. 

The "secret" is just another sham self help book. It's nothing new and nothing original. It does make the authors quite a bit of $$$ tho. Now that is positive.


----------



## Roseman (Oct 12, 2009)

Hey I got the PMs about the Ignore List and I found it. You are right! They did as I predicted.
And I agree they are sad and pitiful, with no equls or friends to talk to, and if you allow them, they can add to anyone's negativity. I'd hate to live in this world with no hope or faith and not believing I can control my Destiny. 

On the Control Panel at MY ROLLITUP,over on the left hand side, is where you can add bashers, haters and trolls to an Ignore List. They just then disappear into nowhere. 

*Settings & Options*
Edit AvatarEdit 
Signature
Edit Email & Password
Edit OptionsEdit 
Ignore List < that one

sure makes a good thread more enjoyable without the negative down and outers who have no equals, or no one else to talk to.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 12, 2009)

9700 posts and he figured out ignore....


----------



## edwardtheclean (Oct 12, 2009)

look pot geniuses, its like this, either u are an ass or not, who wants to be around an ass? not me, and the secret is, that if u live a possitive life and have a good attitude, u will go farther and be happier than the ones that do not, now, it is a secret, im sayin it now, im not makin money, but i promise you that people choose to live whatever way they want, and when someone is always complaining about what they dont have instead of being thankful for what they do have, then its a no brainer, have you ever seen some one that has a negative attitude that is happy? doubt it slick, the thing is, the whole point to this is that if you are feeling like crap and notice every thing u do is crap, then chances are you should switch it up and be nice or have a positive mind, and be more grateful, not like a switch, but if you try then hey, but if something wors then why bash it?


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 12, 2009)

Charging ppl to teach what is already OBVIOUS is shallow at best... predatory at worst. Where's the good kharma there again?


----------



## edwardtheclean (Oct 12, 2009)

so lets get on here and talk shit, hey, just like the people that we were talkin about, people want to express their selves in an attempt to sound cool, so when people try to make other people feel bad, like lets say, a bully, a bully is an ass that wants to make other people feel bad, to this day i still wonder what some one gets out of imputing negative vibes in something, why would you not, just not say anything, instead, you try to talk shit and make someone feel bad for the way they think, seems like what we are talkin about this whole time, go and ask your self, if its on rollit up .org or not, do you say more bad things than good? do0 you try to make people feel more bad or good?????????? answer it guys, you know who im talkin too,


----------



## edwardtheclean (Oct 12, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Charging ppl to teach what is already OBVIOUS is shallow at best... predatory at worst. Where's the good kharma there again?




do im not charging, what are u talkin about


----------



## edwardtheclean (Oct 12, 2009)

shallow that you think anyone on here is paying for something, are you ok?


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm talking about the authors... not you. Uhhh.


----------



## edwardtheclean (Oct 12, 2009)

well u are on here acting like we are selling a book, we are discussing what it talks about, not the economic value of someones train of thought,


----------



## edwardtheclean (Oct 12, 2009)

and out of all the things to buy, wow, this would be one, why not, if it tells you to be a nice guy, what the hell is wrong with that, anyways its like, negative thoughts turn into negative actions, that shit is true, and vic versa


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Oct 12, 2009)

edwardtheclean said:


> well u are on here acting like we are selling a book, we are discussing what it talks about, not the economic value of someones train of thought,


It's a lost cause, man.

In an argument with a man who knows no wrong, you can either be wrong or you can be wrong.


----------



## Roseman (Oct 12, 2009)

Edwardtheclean, it appears you are still debating with the bashers. I like this IGNORE benefit, I wonder if the haters can still read my posts with them on my IGNORE? 

oh well, who cares? Are they both females? I wonder why they have females on their Avatars made me think? maybe they are just.....well, females. LOL you know how females are and can be more often? Negative as the dark.


----------



## Roseman (Oct 12, 2009)

FoxCompany426 said:


> It's a lost cause, man.
> 
> In an argument with a man who knows no wrong, you can either be wrong or you can be wrong.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 12, 2009)

edwardtheclean said:


> well u are on here acting like we are selling a book, we are discussing what it talks about, not the economic value of someones train of thought,


I wasn't acting LIKE that at all. You presume too much.



FoxCompany426 said:


> It's a lost cause, man.
> 
> In an argument with a man who knows no wrong, you can either be wrong or you can be wrong.


It's not a right or wrong issue. It's about seeing the manipulation. You needn't buy anything to have a positive outlook. There is no real law of attraction that can "shape" the future. 

It's the same ol message in new packaging.... but inner peace is free of charge...it cannot be purchased.

Now if you told me that the authors were not making a penny, but were donating 100% to say, a charity, I would be leaning the OTHER way.

Hucksterism comes in many forms, and CJ doesn't like any of them....no matter how slick the message is.


----------



## edwardtheclean (Oct 12, 2009)

im more of techy when i look at it i guess, you can read almost anything on the internet, free of charge, knowledge is free, i see what u r sayin, id like to just talk about the things that i can speak for, from that message, or many, however, some of it is great stuff, 

people should not be sold on anything that is trying to be sold though, so there i think i understand your stand, understand your stand, ha, but remember technology is your friend


----------



## edwardtheclean (Oct 12, 2009)

so the message i think is what u think becomes reality, and obviously there is an extent in which it goes to, but if you want to reply, you will reply and you will also become what you are, and who you are around, if you haven't already, me too


----------



## klmmicro (Oct 12, 2009)

Ever met a person with a library of self help books they have purchased and read? That is where most of these books are aimed. One should not have to read that they should think positive, but some event, or series of events have trained them into the negative. They KNOW that they should not be thinking negative, but they still are. Hence the proliferation of self help books covering the same ground ad nauseam.

Positive thought will work in anyone's life to make them better for themselves. Once they are able to be good for themselves, then they will begin to attract others that are of like mind. Seems a lot reading is involved figuring this out for some. Help where we can. Give freely that which helps and it comes back to you. Entire worldwide organisations have been based this way


----------



## Roseman (Oct 12, 2009)

edwardtheclean said:


> so the message i think is what u think becomes reality, and obviously there is an extent in which it goes to, but if you want to reply, you will reply and you will also become what you are, and who you are around, if you haven't already, me too


my grown son, 35 years old, says I got him a miracle by teaching him positive imaging and how to control his destiny with positive thinking. . His 39 year old wife got pregnant and had a baby AFTER the DR told her she oculd not get pregnant. 

it all goes back to the old adage, 
*what the mind can conceive, the man can acheive.*

If you can make yourself believe it, then you can make it a reality. Plain and simple as that.

I actually teach a class on it in a woman's prison. POSTITIVE THINKING and POSITIVE IMAGING are the books we use. And of course THE SECRET.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 12, 2009)

edwardtheclean said:


> im more of techy when i look at it i guess, you can read almost anything on the internet, free of charge, knowledge is free, i see what u r sayin, id like to just talk about the things that i can speak for, from that message, or many, however, some of it is great stuff,
> 
> people should not be sold on anything that is trying to be sold though, so there i think i understand your stand, understand your stand, ha, but remember technology is your friend


No worries.... u feel passionate about it and I respect that.

I just abhor the mass marketing of happiness. True happiness comes from within.... you can't buy it. 

These type of books either subtly or not, push the idea of destiny..... but there is absolutely no evidence of destiny.... just ppl filling in the gaps with hindsight. 

Religion works the same way.


----------



## morgentaler (Oct 12, 2009)

More power to anyone that would like to ignore any posts. I don't find the "La la la I can't hear you!" approach all that effective, but 9/10 four year olds would probably challenge me on that 

As has been stated above, there is nothing wrong with positive thinking. It can't effect your health, your outlook on life, and your interactions with other people and situations.

But positive thinking and magical thinking are not the same thing. James Randi states it very plainly here, in a way that's easily understood:


> (5) What harm does it do to simply let people believe in silly things? Why do you take away their pleasant delusions?
> The potential harm is very real, and dangerous. Belief in such obvious flummeries as astrology or fortune-telling can appear &#8212; quite incorrectly &#8212; to give confirmatory results, and that can lead to the victim pursuing more dangerous, expensive, and often health-related scams. Blind belief can be comforting, but it can easily cripple reason and productivity, and stop intellectual progress. We at JREF never try to impose our beliefs or philosophies on others; we only try to inform them, and suggest that there are alternate choices to be made. Examples of personal tragedies resulting from an uncritical embrace of supernatural claims, are plentiful.


As Dawkins said, "It's good to have an open mind, but not so open that your brain falls out."

When you get down to it, "The Secret" is psychic power silliness, and being featured on Ophrah does not give it credence. 

I don't care if the people with their (figurative) fingers in their ears ever see this. If you can't rationalize out that you're being sold a fake bill of goods, you're probably unreachable until your wallet is empty. But if someone else comes along and sees the thread and says, "My money is better spent elsewhere, and maybe I should think more on things like this before falling for them." then mission accomplished.

Keep thinking positively, but not magically.


----------



## jfgordon1 (Oct 12, 2009)

La la la I can't hear you!


----------



## morgentaler (Oct 12, 2009)

jfgordon1 said:


> La la la I can't hear you!


That's a shame. I was going to tell you that your avatar has caught fire.


----------



## jfgordon1 (Oct 12, 2009)

morgentaler said:


> That's a shame. I was going to tell you that your avatar has caught fire.


haha i tried to rep you on that , but it appears i can't do so. 

funny shit!


----------



## edwardtheclean (Oct 13, 2009)

morgentaler said:


> More power to anyone that would like to ignore any posts. I don't find the "La la la I can't hear you!" approach all that effective, but 9/10 four year olds would probably challenge me on that
> 
> As has been stated above, there is nothing wrong with positive thinking. It can't effect your health, your outlook on life, and your interactions with other people and situations.
> 
> ...





ok guys again, we r not sellin anything, are you guys here trying to buy something? or get people not to buy? any how, for the last time, its free, for you guys that are so smart and spend time tellin people what not to do or buy or listen to or whatever, cool, but please remember, i started this thread to talk about how cool it would be to live a negative free life, and how you can go through life never being positive and all that, know one here is getting sold a fake bag of goods or however you said it, no one is buying anything, knowledge is free, THE SECRET is free fellas, u kee talkin about spending money elsewere, wtf?


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 13, 2009)

The selling is inside the book..... no?


----------



## edwardtheclean (Oct 13, 2009)

negative people live a negative life, wouldnt it be awesome if someone figured out that the mood they are in will actually affect their day? that when they choose to be angry, nothing good will come out of it? people choose to worry, worry about bills for example, people stress over their bills every month but in reality nothing has changed in a year, so what would be the point of worrying and stressing out over them? shit, thats a secret to some people, money in, money out, not enough, have enough, you see what im sayin?


----------



## edwardtheclean (Oct 13, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> The selling is inside the book..... no?



well yea, but im sayin that no one is wasting money buying a book to get a better life, thats stupid,


----------



## edwardtheclean (Oct 13, 2009)

if you live a stress free life, then you will be happier, people choose what mood they are in, unless they need medicine or whtever, like my girl could wake up and be in a pissy mood, i bet money nothing good will happen while she is in a pissy mood,


----------



## Stgeneziz (Oct 13, 2009)

So let me get this straight... Just because somebody somewhere marketed this Idea for a profit it makes the Idea or thought invalid?
While I agree that some ppl have waayyy too many self help books, I also think that some people do need a reminder from time to time... just to "be a good person", for some ppl that reminder can be a book, or a charm, or a tattoo, it really doesn't matter. We all have our own ways...


----------



## morgentaler (Oct 13, 2009)

oops. above when i said it "can't affect your outlook", that was a typo. I meant to say that positive thinking "can affect your health, life, and interactions with others."

It's the magical thinking aspect that is all wonky. The Secret sells magical thinking. And the issue with things like magical thinking and astrology and all that is that if a person buys into one, it's all too easy to buy into the others.

The fuss about Oprah was that she preached The Secret as the answer to all life's problems, and one of her worshippers took that literally and gave up cancer treatment. 

If our rational negation of it stops one person from putting money in the hands of the hucksters, that's cool with me. But don't stop thinking positively, even if you're positive that we're spoilsports


----------



## morgentaler (Oct 13, 2009)

Roseman said:


> oh well, who cares? Are they both females? I wonder why they have females on their Avatars made me think? maybe they are just.....well, females. LOL you know how females are and can be more often? Negative as the dark.


Wow, I didn't know badly rendered neon signs could type...
Does this mean that all the users with pot plants for their avatars are sentient plants? Amazing!

As for the commentary on women... misogynist much? That's certainly not a product of "positive thinking".


----------



## krustofskie (Oct 13, 2009)

Are you saying that people's avatars are not themselves because I am a pot smoking orangutan, got good IT skills too.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 13, 2009)

I have to keep rotating my avatars because of my split personalities and amazingly varied wardrobe.


----------



## smartguy345 (Oct 18, 2009)

too funny as i rented this movie on netflix yesterday i really like it. I am not into witch craft but i believe we steer our own boat and its up to us to get thru thick n thin.


----------



## Roseman (Oct 19, 2009)

smartguy345 said:


> too funny as i rented this movie on netflix yesterday i really like it. I am not into witch craft but i believe we steer our own boat and its up to us to get thru thick n thin.


For sure, we do steer our own boat down the river of life.


----------



## edwardtheclean (Oct 19, 2009)

did you guys know that a "thought can be measured? like someone when they are thinking, they have a device that can actually measure someones thought?


----------



## Sure Shot (Oct 19, 2009)

How is that relevant?


----------



## Roseman (Oct 19, 2009)

Sure Shot said:


> How is that relevant?


 
I own at least a shelf of books about THOUGHTS ARE THINGS or that THOUGHTS have a life of their own and have an ability to seek similar thoughts in an Ether or Etheric world.


----------



## Sure Shot (Oct 19, 2009)

Roseman said:


> I own at least a shelf of books about THOUGHTS ARE THINGS or that THOUGHTS have a life of their own and have an ability to seek similar thoughts in an Ether or Etheric world.


Makes me think there are Tinkerbell-like fairies,
and little pixies dancing in my head.
Should I be scared.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 19, 2009)

They can be measured because we are electrical beings and everything can and will be measured eventually... we are simply fairly complex bio machines.

In the end, the manual will be written completely.


----------



## Roseman (Oct 19, 2009)

Ok,,,I want to share a story, a very true story to explain my belief in the book THE SECRET, AND my belief in HIGHER ESOTERIC para-physical thinking. I am discussing POSITIVE THINKING, POSITIVE IMAGING and THOUGHTS ARE REAL and THOUGHTS ARE THINGS. 

I am sitting at a desk now, a wooden desk. It is real, it is part of my reality, it does exist now and today for real. It is real. But it did not always exist. It was not always real. At one time, it only existed as a *thought*. Someone, some where *thought* and told himself I AM GOING TO DESIGN AND BUILD A DESK. That was his first thought, his first positive thought. Then he thought about it some more, encouraging himself, reinforcing his belief that he could and would do it. I can be sure of that because I see the desk now as a reality. Those positive thoughts gathered together, and gained strength through positive reinforcement.
AFTER he thought it, you can bet he told someone, for example, he told his wife, I AM GOING TO DESIGN AND BUILD A DESK. What if she had replied negatively, NO, YOU WILL NOT. YOU CAN NOT DO IT. YOU ARE TOO DUMB TO DO IT. YOU ARE NOT MECHANICAL. YOU HAVE NOT EVER BUILT A DESK BEFORE. A DESK IS TOO DIFFICULT FOR YOU TO BUILD. 
NEGATVIE, NEGATIVE, NEGATIVE. 

If she had bombarded him with NEGATIVITY, her NEGATIVE THINKING could have over come his Positive Thinking, and the desk would not be here now. All she had to do is express more NEGATIVITY than he expressed POSITIVITY. But I see the desk is a reality, so I can safely assume, or know, that there was more POSITIVE THINKING than NEGATIVE THINKING. There also had to be more POSTITIVE TALK than NEGATIVE TALK for it to become a reality OR SHE WOULD HAVE DIS-PERSUADED HIM TO BUILD IT. 

For the desk to become REAL, there had to be MORE Positive Thinking, than Negative thinking. 

But for the desk to really become REAL, he could not just THINK IT. You can bet a million dollars that he also wrote it down. He got a pencil and paper (or ink), possibly a computer program even, but he began seeing it, IMAGINING IT, and he begin drawing and writing and planning it. He had to "picture it" in his mind. He had to get an image of it, not just in his head, but on paper. He SAW it in his mind, then he saw it on paper. AND by writing it down, by "picturing it", by creating a positive image in his mind, he more made the desk become a reality. And it did, because I can see the desk now.

Let me ask you a question. If he had NOT had positive reinforced thoughts, if he had NOT wrote it down, if he had NOT pictured it, if he had NOT convinced himself he could do it WITH POSITIVE THOUGHTS, would the desk be in front of me now, in reality? NO, IT WOULD NOT. It took positive reinforced thoughts, positive imaging, positive talk, positive discussion to make it real. 

I DO NOT KNOW OR UNDERSTAND HOW ANYONE COULD DISPUTE THAT AS FACT OR ARGUE IT..............unless they just love to argue for the sake of arguing. 


I'll be back with HOW I used this knowledge to achieve the impossible, but not to argue it. I am only offering it to the Positive Thinkers and Believers.


----------



## Sure Shot (Oct 19, 2009)

That is the real secret.
Thanks, Roseman.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 19, 2009)

Or... like everything else on the planet, the first desk was primitive and was gradually improved upon. 

Yes, thoughts are MAGIC!!! Boogedy boogedy


----------



## smartguy345 (Oct 19, 2009)

Or like the placebo effect. Pretend to give patients a miracle pill only to be a sugar pill but yet they feel a dramatic difference.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 19, 2009)

Almost like religion?


----------



## Roseman (Oct 19, 2009)

I promise and swear on all sacred, on my word, that this is the truth. I changed her name to a fake name.

7 years ago, my oldest son, 33 year old Matt, moved in with me. He was divorcing his 39 year old wife, Mary, and they separated. They had been married 6 years. He was upset because she used meth daily to keep her young figure, she said, and she refused to stop it. She had it under control, in a way, but still refused to stop. He also wanted a child, and she could not get pregnant. She told him when they got married that she could not get pregnant and they had frequent sex for 6 years and she never got pregnant. He begged her to adopt or just take in a foster child, and she refused. He also begged her to attend church with him, a UNIVERSALIST CHURCH that he attended and loved and she hated. She "didn't need no religion" she told him. So he left her, filed for divorce, and she moved away to Florida, to her parent's home, where they had met. That was in March, 2002. 

That summer, in July, he began reading my books. (I have a library of books on Esoteric beliefs, esoteric religion, Gnostic Religion and parapsychology.)
He read two of my books, POSITIVE THINKING and POSITIVE IMAGING by Norman Vincent Peale. He found them very fascinating and very interesting. After he read them both, he asked me if I really believed in it. Of course, I told him YES. He then told me that he missed her very much, that he still loved her and wished they could have agreed to adopt a child and work it out. But it was hopeless, he said.
I argued NO, NOTHING IS HOPELESS IF YOU CAN THINK POSTITVE AND BELIEVE IT. The trick is you have to believe it, have faith and think positive. 

So we discussed it at length and I asked him how bad did he want it. He said more than anything. He said he did not know if he believed in the books, but he believed in his dad and he believed that "FAITH AND HOPE IN GOD" could produce a miracle.

So I told him, (to demonstrate my faith and belief) that I would teach him how to make it happen, if he would agree to do whatever I told him to do. He agreed. He promised. I got a small pad of Yellow Postums, (also called Stickums) and I wrote on one of them
MARY WILL QUIT THE DOPE
and on a 2nd one
MARY WILL HAVE A CHILD
and on a 3rd
MARY WILL ATTEND CHURCH.

And I stuck them on the bathroom mirror that we shared. He said DAD, WE DON'T WANT ANYONE TO SEE THAT, DO WE?
So I agreed he was right and I removed them, and I changed it to initials, or abbreviations that read
MWQD
MWHC
MWAC and that only us two would understand what they meant if a visitor saw them. 
We agreed to every time we brushed our teeth or stood in front of the mirror to read them over and over out loud. I explained to him the power of the spoken word, and *saying it* was better than reading or thinking it. 
He promised to do it often everyday and I did too.
I also got two spiral notebooks, the large ones, one for each of us.
Every evening, as we watched TV together, we would sit with our notebooks and write repeatedly, over and over again, at least 100 times daily, MWQD, MWHC, MWAC over and over again, filling up 4 pages daily was out goal.
He wrote it much more than I did, more often too, and we both did it for July, August, and September everyday, every evening. Never did we waiver. In the bathroom, we both repeated it out loud several times. He started a 2nd pad and got half way through it. I did fill up my notebook too.

In October, after not hearing from her for 4 months, after the divorce was final, after they had both dated others, she phoned him on a Thursday evening. She said a major storm was coming to Orlando and that the entire city was being evacuated. She said she had no money and no job and no where to go. She told him to ask his dad if she could come spend the weekend at my house, to stay on the sofa, just for the weekend. (I had no spare bed room, other than Matt's room) 
He told her that he just got a new fishing boat and a new tent, and was taking it camping over the weekend at a large major lake. And he invited her to go with him camping, and she agreed to meet him at the lake. 
Well, they went to the lake, they had sex in the tent only once, he said, they argued and fought most of the time, and after two days, he came home and she went back to Florida. 6 weeks later, in mid November, *at the age of 40*, she phoned him and said GUESS WHAT? I AM PREGNANT! 
She agreed to quit the dope, and she did, she agreed to attend church and they did. She agreed to keep the child and not terminate the pregnancy. They remarried and have a 6 year old son now, named Aaron. 

I could give you two more examples of this, but I am tired of typing. 
I won't debate or argue it, that is just not me.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 19, 2009)

Gosh.... it must be true! Typing.... lol.... c/p.


----------



## smartguy345 (Oct 19, 2009)

I have always been a pretty positive person especially considering i have had alot of negative issues (deaths,familiy members depression,negativity)... and I believe it has helped me out alot to stay positive and focus on the good things.... One of the biggest things I can say really helps me out is comedy as well being humorous around others...IT seems to release positve chemicals into your body (dopamine? which if my memory serves correct body produces naturally) and make you feel real good especially when others around you are laughing... Nice roseman... I think that can show people out there a better way to look at lifes puzzles...Its just so crazy how man started from drawing on stones to tell stories to blogging on internet and providing knowledge at the tips of there fingers.

++Roseman if your still on this thread.. and not to hijack this in anyway...but I am still having problem with my dwc grow..I dont know what to do+++

Anyways I am not arguing.. to each to his own.. I just think that it is crazy how we only use a portion of our own brain.. and what our possible extent could go if we only knew what our minds were capable of at its fullest use extent allowed. .


----------



## smartguy345 (Oct 19, 2009)

BTW Roseman ++REP


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 19, 2009)

uhh, I don't know who told you we only use a portion of our brain, but that's simply not true. We use all of it. It's just becoming slightly more efficient as evolution tugs along....we use it all....just better than the Neanderthal.


----------



## Roseman (Oct 19, 2009)

smartguy345 said:


> ++Roseman if your still on this thread.. and not to hijack this in anyway...but I am still having problem with my dwc grow..I dont know what to do+++
> 
> .


 
which thread, bro?


----------



## Brazko (Oct 19, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> uhh, I don't know who told you we only use a portion of our brain, but that's simply not true. We use all of it. It's just becoming slightly more efficient as evolution tugs along....we use it all....just better than the Neanderthal.


Yes, roughly the Average person only uses 10-12% of their brain Capacity potential.. The Goal is being able to use 100% of it's potential..,

CJ you don't have to put him Down, to elevate yourself, that's what Neanderthals,do.... All you had to do was pick him up, and Give him the correct answer, that's what modern Civilized Humans do...

Actually, we do use the whole enitirety of our brains.. Just more efficient than
pre-historic Man.. see the difference, being Positive, now, he will admire you for giving him a Greater insight of the Truth instead of thinking you are a snobbish Ass, trying to be Right  

don't try to argue on this thread with me too, I'm about to post something on the Proof thread, you can funnel your comeback as well into.., See Ya!!


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 19, 2009)

Correcting errors is not putting ppl down.... who told u that?

Humans use every portion of their brain.


----------



## Stgeneziz (Oct 19, 2009)

YES. The Desk you see now can be considered an evolution of some rock that Neanderthals used to sit their catch on to skin it.(or whatever Neanderthals did, I don't know, I wasn't there) I think we can all agree that necessity has and will always be, the mother of all invention. _Although, some of the stuff that Billy Maze sold can hardly be called a necessity_. I digress. However the key here is, how many Neanderthals used the floor of their caves until one of them took the initiative, or in this case, had the *"positive thought"* to want to do it better? Furthermore, do you honestly think that if said neanderthal had given into his negativity, or the negativity of others, that the modern desk would be around today? I say yes. But only because thankfully, for every negative person willing to live their lives seeing the glass half empty, there are those willing to say "This is an Opportunity to make things better." It's because of those ppl that the world is no longer flat....


----------



## Brazko (Oct 19, 2009)

yeah, it's how you correct them.. and I'm over There >>>>>


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 19, 2009)

Positive thought.... it's just Darwin at work... you can break it down and change the terms.... but it's simply evolution.

The secret is evolution.....


----------



## Stgeneziz (Oct 19, 2009)

CJ is right. We use every portion of our brain. That's why head injuries can be so traumatic. Different parts of our brain perform different tasks and are dedicated to many functions. There are redundancies, which are necessary, but still utilized.


----------



## Brazko (Oct 19, 2009)

Yes, I know we use every portion of Our Brain, I wasn't debating that we didn't.. But I was also clearing up what the poster of that comment was presumed in thinking.. We use Our entire Brain,, But only 10-12% of it's potential at a Time.. Please REad what I said, I have not edited it..


----------



## Stgeneziz (Oct 19, 2009)

Hey CJ, I can agree with you there. "Evolution" is also just a word. A word given meaning and power by the thoughts of an "individual." Who decided not to take life at face value... IMO.


----------



## Stgeneziz (Oct 19, 2009)

Brazko said:


> Yes, I know we use every portion of Our Brain, I wasn't debating that we didn't.. But I was also clearing up what the poster of that comment was presumed in thinking.. We use Our entire Brain,, But only 10-12% of it's potential at a Time.. Please REad what I said, I have not edited it..


Hey Brazko, I wasn't tryin to come down on you. I didn't even see ur post. I was just reenforcing what he said. I don't want ppl to think i'm without logic or reason.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 19, 2009)

Evolution is a word to describe a scientifically provable theorem.

The secret is.... what? Describe what "the secret" is... positive thinking? This is a secret somehow?


----------



## Brazko (Oct 19, 2009)

Stgeneziz said:


> Hey Brazko, I wasn't tryin to come down on you. I didn't even see ur post. I was just reenforcing what he said. I don't want ppl to think i'm without logic or reason.


It's Cool Bro'.. I wasn't thinking any difference.. I was doing the Same Thing..

Peace big Homey


----------



## Brazko (Oct 19, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Evolution is a word to describe a scientifically provable theorem.
> 
> The secret is.... what? Describe what "the secret" is... positive thinking? This is a secret somehow?


Yes, I'll let you in on a Bigger Secret.. Some people cannot identify with Evolution, but more So with Positive Thinking.. If you know the Two to be one in the SAme.. Why not let them have their Secret.. It accomplishes the Same Thing.. Right?


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 19, 2009)

Some people can'r read as well as others either.... shall we encourage that as well?

How about just keeping at the science part...since it is provable. Positive thinking lies within science already.


----------



## Stgeneziz (Oct 19, 2009)

Point made. I'm not trying to change ur mind about anything. There are plenty of holes in the *theory* of evolution, and they'll continue that way until the day scientists(who BTW are *positive* it's true. lol.) uncover the answers, if they do... "the secret" can be whatever you need it to be. You seem to have a skeptical, scientific nature and I can truly appreciate that. But sometimes as humans, being susceptible to life's realities, need something more...


----------



## Stgeneziz (Oct 19, 2009)

Brazko said:


> Yes, I'll let you in on a Bigger Secret.. Some people cannot identify with Evolution, but more So with Positive Thinking.. If you know the Two to be one in the SAme.. Why not let them have their Secret.. It accomplishes the Same Thing.. Right?





CrackerJax said:


> Some people can'r read as well as others either.... shall we encourage that as well?
> 
> How about just keeping at the science part...since it is provable. Positive thinking lies within science already.


+rep to you both. for keepin it mellow.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 19, 2009)

I respect your post... I do. 

Yes, just because we don't have the answers to everything now isn't a validation to cram something else in there, that's all.

I'm all for positive thinking. I've run several businesses in my life and believe me, it takes positive thinking. 

But positive thinking doesn't affect the results on its own. It's about preparation and hard work. Positive thinking is fine and if you were on the Titanic and you missed the last lifeboat.... you can maintain positive thoughts....but at some point, the sea will envelop you. 

Preparation, hard work, and maybe ur goal may become a reality. Then again, maybe it won't. It's in the trying that defines us.


----------



## Brazko (Oct 19, 2009)

WEll, if they can't read, shouldn't we encourage them to Think Positive until they are Able to REad into Dowins.., OK, Peace CJ, you can have it, my energy (more like tolerance) has been depleted.., I must go re-charge.., The Energy Vamps have drained me Dry.., See you on the other side of my Silver Bullet..





p.s. I'm still mellow, CJ knows i Love his big Boob Avatars, .

REp it Up back Atcha' for being Logical and Reasonable in your observation


----------



## Stgeneziz (Oct 19, 2009)

Agreed. without the elbow grease, thoughts may not get you far. But at least in my case, sometimes it takes the sweet, positive words of my Girlfriend, before I'll go work out.


----------



## Stgeneziz (Oct 19, 2009)

Wait. where is your booby avatar?


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 19, 2009)

She has a wicked hangover... she'll be back!!


----------



## Roseman (Oct 20, 2009)

The point of "the desk" story was all of the daily physical reality that we experienced, once only existed as a thought. And what came to be REAL was only the thoughts that were positively reinforced.

What is now physical and real was once only a thought. So, consequently, if I want to make something real, I must think it, envision it, believe it, or belive in it, reinforce it with positive thoughts and it helps to write it down and to say it out loud.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 20, 2009)

the thoughts became real.... okay...


----------



## Sure Shot (Oct 20, 2009)

It's not the positive thinking, it's the actions.
Millions of positive thoughts die everyday.
Unanswered or forgotten a moment later.
It's when you self-affirm those positive thoughts. 
And reinforce them with actions, regardless of any opposition.
That's the secret, and that's where hero's/legend's/role models are born.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 20, 2009)

we need a book for this? Any parent should have taken care of that.


----------



## Roseman (Oct 20, 2009)

I think it is the thoughts, followed by actions and belief..


Know exactly and precisely what you want.
Repeatedly ask the universe for it.
Think, feel, behave, see, envision, and know and believe as if the object fo your desire is already yours (visualize).
Be open to receive it.
The visualization is a large part of it.
Think about shooting pool, or lining up a golf putt. On a pool table, you can see a shot, see the possibility of making the shot, line it up, see it, visualize it, and beleive you can make it AND YOU CAN. But, what if you can NOT see the shot happening, and can NOT visualize it, NOT picture it, NOT line it up, NOT belevie ti can be made, CAN YOU MAKE IT THEN? 
Heck NO, you can not.


----------



## morgentaler (Oct 20, 2009)

So to open up those parking spaces do you ram the cars occupying them, or slip the car out of gear and just roll them out after the positive thinking phase?


----------



## jfgordon1 (Oct 20, 2009)

morgentaler said:


> So to open up those parking spaces do you ram the cars occupying them, or slip the car out of gear and just roll them out after the positive thinking phase?


haha such a smartass


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 20, 2009)

It's a pseudo new age approach not unlike religion. You tend to only count the hits. When there is no parking spot... ur just not doing it right....u need to improve ur technique.

Like religion which points out any prayer which "seems" to correspond with a medical recovery, the failures are quickly discounted.


----------



## Roseman (Oct 20, 2009)

They call it THE SECRET because some know it and know how to use it, and some don't.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 20, 2009)

.... 

They call it that to market it


----------



## joe900x (Oct 20, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Like religion which points out any prayer which "seems" to correspond with a medical recovery, the failures are quickly discounted.


thats the point isnt it? arent all failures in life supposed to be discounted? it just a broader sense. By not defining yourself with failure, youre not a failure.
i dont introduce people by my name followed by what i didnt accomplish in life.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 20, 2009)

joe900x said:


> thats the point isnt it? arent all failures in life supposed to be discounted? it just a broader sense. By not defining yourself with failure, youre not a failure.
> i dont introduce people by my name followed by what i didnt accomplish in life.


Absolutely not!!! The most important lessons in life are with failure. Facing it....not discounting it. 

Look, it is quite possible that you will fail many times at whatever you do. How you see urself through it all is up to you. If you are TRYING ur best ... giving it ur all.... you may still fail. Getting back up off ur back is one of the most empowering feelings you will ever experience.

Now everyone knows that at one time Donald Trump pretty much blew it and lost most of his money. Tons of bad loans were chasing him down. Now he turned that around through hard work and re tooling himself. I can guarantee you that if you asked him if he came out of that failure a better person.... he would say darn straight I did!

Recognize that you may fail. It's okay. You can do everything right...and it can still happen. It's all in the trying. It's all about knowing it's up to you.


----------



## joe900x (Oct 20, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Absolutely not!!! The most important lessons in life are with failure. Facing it....not discounting it.


Perhaps discount isnt the right word. Its never a failure if you learn from it of course.

The word 'failure' is a loaded word. It assumes that there was nothing to gain, therefore whatever it was that was failed, is considered a 'failure'.

If you are constantly learning from your mistakes, then you must be consistently making mistakes. 

The problem with learning from your mistakes is that the learning you might receive from them is more often redundant and not in perspective with the whole picture.

The idea behind The Secret is an attempt to shape a responsibility to the mistake, as to ensure it doesn't, along with any other potential and related mistakes, happen again. This is through a change of mindset. 

If YOU are trying your best and you still fail, then you were doing just that. 
You were trying; you weren't succeeding.


----------



## Stgeneziz (Oct 20, 2009)

Owning ur failures *does* make u a better person. Dwelling on them does not, and it usually takes a lot positive reenforcememnt to get past a defeat. Some ppl are stronger than others and can dust themselves off. Some ppl need help. All I can say is that I grew up with a bad attitude, (the usual crap), now I'm 28 and have finally figured out that my negativity was only hurting me!! Positivity, be it corny or elementary, has helped me change my life, and I'm happier because of it. 
( and no, I don't always get a good spot, but I'm lucky enough to not get angry when I don't )


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 20, 2009)

Nothing wrong with thinking positively.... but don't expect good things to happen because of good thoughts.... nothing replaces hard work and determination.

Reasonable ppl tow the line.... make do....don't rock the boat.

Unreasonable ppl do the opposite.

All of mans progress has occurred because of unreasonable ppl.

unreasonable ppl do fail, but they get right back up again.


----------



## edwardtheclean (Oct 20, 2009)

im kinda like Prof. Xavier, with my mental capability,


----------



## morgentaler (Oct 20, 2009)

you use it to convince children to come live with you too?


----------



## edwardtheclean (Nov 4, 2009)

*Your mind thinks thoughts, and those thoughts are broadcast back to you as your life experience. you not only create your life with your thoughts, but your thoughts add powerfully to the creation of the world. If you thought that you were insignificant and had no power in this world, think again. Your mind is actually shaping the world around you*


----------



## edwardtheclean (Nov 4, 2009)

morgentaler said:


> you use it to convince children to come live with you too?




well at least im not a jerk


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Nov 4, 2009)

Why only Blue Moonshine?

If enough people believe will it be?


----------



## Roseman (Nov 4, 2009)

edwardtheclean said:


> *Your mind thinks thoughts, and those thoughts are broadcast back to you as your life experience. you not only create your life with your thoughts, but your thoughts add powerfully to the creation of the world. If you thought that you were insignificant and had no power in this world, think again. Your mind is actually shaping the world around you*


Yep, our thoughts actually shape our reality.

I 've read it in hundred of books, THOUGHTS ARE THINGS.


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 4, 2009)

edwardtheclean said:


> im kinda like Prof. Xavier, with my mental capability,


Of course the obvious observation would be .... that is NOT something someone like Prof. Xavier would ever say to anyone. He's a grown up intellectual.


----------



## Roseman (Nov 4, 2009)

And, you know, 
after a lot of study and research, 
I am beginning to think that the 
"HOKEY POKEY" really is what it is all about.


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Nov 4, 2009)

+funny points!


----------



## Roseman (Nov 5, 2009)




----------



## jeralea (Nov 6, 2009)

This is what I think of the secret and why it works: Basically our brain is a subjective conscience which takes what we get from our 5 senses and builds an image, smell, taste, and feel of what is going on. So our eyes don't see, our ears don't hear, and our tongues don't taste. This is all done or sorted out by the brain which takes in this data and tells you and I how we are supposed to feel by the information it--the brain--receives from our senses. This makes the world we perceive all-most holographic. So when we imagine something or visualize an event taking place; good or bad--to our brains--its' almost as if its' taking place already before our eyes, or our brains? Then it does or has to in our own reality. I don't know why it just does, maybe its cause everything is linked together on a subatomic level; but at the same time those particles aren't there, whoa!


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Nov 7, 2009)

I believe Quantum Mechanics help make the Multiverse fun park fun.

after all, reality is just a perception.


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 7, 2009)

So's death....


----------



## edwardtheclean (Dec 11, 2009)

Woodstock.Hippie said:


> I believe Quantum Mechanics help make the Multiverse fun park fun.
> 
> after all, reality is just a perception.



what multiverse?


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 11, 2009)

The made up kind.


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Dec 11, 2009)

Multiverses currently exist only in the limited numbers of the Minds of Physicists.

I am by no means a physicist

even though it was one of my favorite subjects in study.

Alas, no paper.


----------



## edwardtheclean (Dec 11, 2009)

its a good theory dont get me wrong, you just said it with such confidence, like you looked though an alien telescope and seen unlimited amount of bubbles, which in them are galaxies, would have been bad ass,


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Dec 11, 2009)

We have seen our Bubbles,

they are discussed elsewhere.


----------



## swishatwista (Dec 13, 2009)

Its alot more simple then ppl make it out to be. Your thoughts guide you through out your day, planned or not. What you do daily makes up your life. You can either chose to stay home and do math or you can go and smoke with a friend, go to work, or anything else, but its whatever you chose to do. key word is chose. Every decision and event that unholds in your life, significant or not, is your life experience. Every book i read changes my life b/c it gives me greater insight to the world. If you wouldnt have smoked that joint/blunt w/e, you wouldnt have the same mind set you do now, and you use that mindset everyday and make decisions about what your gonna do and why. If you cant see the love in the world, you need to open up to yourself and allow yourself to vibe w/ the rest of the world. The hate is tooo easy to see, epecially for all you bitches out there(not women). See now if you take offense to that..i cant help you. 

I had a friend i used to be best friends w/. Became a jeolous person and starts acting like other people to feel comfortable w/ himself, again, its alot easier to act like someone else then yourself. When you are truely yourself, you dont get bogged down by all the little bullshit, which is alot of the time, your(not you the reader, dont confuse lol) negative thoughts that you allow to guide your thoughts/action, and walla, a hater. Jeolous person. And if your truely yourself, you dont need to make people haters by showing off so you feel better about yourself(feeding your ego). People are sensative to change, so are you going to make the world a better place by doing the right thing? or are you just going to add on to more of the bullshit, negativity, curruption that is so blantent. But i guess that on some other shit, i cant go too far in depth and be preaching to an absence chior.

I just like the people who think they know everything, and that their perseption of the world cant change and become more enriched. So that is what you see, no change, stagnated. I told my dad today, "its in the eye of the beholder", how are you going to say that you know all the man(not sexist) your debating has seen through out his life, allll his thoughts, you've seen them? and b/c of that, you know he's wrong. Or just maybe, life is just a perception that is unique for everybody, to any degree, and maybe there's more to life besides all you've come to know? or maybe you've seen it in the past or through out your life and your yet to come to conclusion that they have any signifcance or meaning? i dont hate. You do Your thing, but your thoughts/actions guide your life, and you didnt understand what i said, thats just how it goes


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 13, 2009)

wow..........


----------



## edwardtheclean (Dec 15, 2009)

swishatwista said:


> Its alot more simple then ppl make it out to be. Your thoughts guide you through out your day, planned or not. What you do daily makes up your life. You can either chose to stay home and do math or you can go and smoke with a friend, go to work, or anything else, but its whatever you chose to do. key word is chose. Every decision and event that unholds in your life, significant or not, is your life experience. Every book i read changes my life b/c it gives me greater insight to the world. If you wouldnt have smoked that joint/blunt w/e, you wouldnt have the same mind set you do now, and you use that mindset everyday and make decisions about what your gonna do and why. If you cant see the love in the world, you need to open up to yourself and allow yourself to vibe w/ the rest of the world. The hate is tooo easy to see, epecially for all you bitches out there(not women). See now if you take offense to that..i cant help you.
> 
> I had a friend i used to be best friends w/. Became a jeolous person and starts acting like other people to feel comfortable w/ himself, again, its alot easier to act like someone else then yourself. When you are truely yourself, you dont get bogged down by all the little bullshit, which is alot of the time, your(not you the reader, dont confuse lol) negative thoughts that you allow to guide your thoughts/action, and walla, a hater. Jeolous person. And if your truely yourself, you dont need to make people haters by showing off so you feel better about yourself(feeding your ego). People are sensative to change, so are you going to make the world a better place by doing the right thing? or are you just going to add on to more of the bullshit, negativity, curruption that is so blantent. But i guess that on some other shit, i cant go too far in depth and be preaching to an absence chior.
> 
> I just like the people who think they know everything, and that their perseption of the world cant change and become more enriched. So that is what you see, no change, stagnated. I told my dad today, "its in the eye of the beholder", how are you going to say that you know all the man(not sexist) your debating has seen through out his life, allll his thoughts, you've seen them? and b/c of that, you know he's wrong. Or just maybe, life is just a perception that is unique for everybody, to any degree, and maybe there's more to life besides all you've come to know? or maybe you've seen it in the past or through out your life and your yet to come to conclusion that they have any signifcance or meaning? i dont hate. You do Your thing, but your thoughts/actions guide your life, and you didnt understand what i said, thats just how it goes



nice point of view man


----------



## TheBlazehero (Dec 15, 2009)

of course your thoughts and actions guide your life's direction. thinking positive is great, thinking critically is better. the key is that you can not let external circumstances control who you are internally. to thine own self be true. being angry, upset, sad, frustrated, happy, etc. are all equally valid by logical deduction. negative energy therefore can create as much as positive energy. inertia is what is the bitch. define yourself, don't let others define who you are and that includes the system. let truth be your authority, then your actions are automatically valid.

i was down with this new age shit for a little while until i realized how much is wrong in the world that i live in. by me thinking positive and going about life all happy go lucky didn't feel authentic. it felt like i had blinders on. too much bad shit happening in the world to think constant happy thoughts. seems selfish when thinking about those being wronged in unimaginable ways. anger and hurt are energy that must be accepted and utilized just as well as happy and positivity.

in another way, if you are always positive, always happy....what is your reason or catalyst for change?


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 15, 2009)

It's called ... (drum roll) ... being in denial.

Reality can be hard ... many ppl choose not to deal with it.

Optimism is sweet indeed, but no guarantee of outcome. 

Hard work, education, and dedication are much better precursors to success ... in any endeavor.


----------



## edwardtheclean (Dec 16, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> It's called ... (drum roll) ... being in denial.
> 
> Reality can be hard ... many ppl choose not to deal with it.
> 
> ...



yes, but when you do Hard Work, or go to School, having a positive mind, and/or outlook will make what you do more enjoyable than dread, its easier to look for the bad in every thing, thats why some people are pessimistic and miserable,


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 16, 2009)

Well, I think that's just common sense. 

Alot seems to depend on how one is raised. 

I've always been a optimistic realist. I like adversity, I enjoy setbacks to an extent, because it tests my personal mettle.

Success is in the effort.


----------



## morgentaler (Dec 17, 2009)

You can distinguish the people who really believe in magic easily enough...

They're the ones who don't look before crossing the street.

The rest are just paying lip service.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 17, 2009)

Wishful thinking syndrome produces ... the religious, the occult,and the liberals.


----------



## Blue Moonshine1 (Dec 22, 2009)

who would of thought this horse shit thread would have done so good!!!!


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 22, 2009)

It's a crazy world isn't it?


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Dec 23, 2009)

"who would of thought this horse shit thread would have done so good!"

*What's IT's Secret?*


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Dec 23, 2009)

*I Believe In The Law Of Attraction And The Ethic Of Reciprocity So Deeply That Not Only Could I Smell IT,

I Founded Woodstock Industries And Was Attracted To Bring IT To RIU To Dream The New Rules Because They Don't Exist Yet

My Apologies To Those I Offend With My Obfuscation And Use Of Cryptic Analogy.

I Do Not Always Have To Be Clear To Everyone, As That Rule Does Not Exist.
*


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Jan 28, 2010)

[youtube]E5zVVCxvWnM[/youtube]


----------



## swishatwista (Jan 28, 2010)

Whats wrong w/ faith? Well fuk now a days faith doesnt get you anything but laughed at,-by the media. In this big world of karma i swim through every day, i laugh at them harder than they kno. that 1st Q wasnt retorical. Im catholic..no homo


If you love, teach them to grow, the rightous are rdy n willing.

CrackerJax- why wouldnt "wishful thinking" be more then just "wishful thinking" if this world is so "crazy"..which it is


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Jan 29, 2010)

swishatwista said:


> Whats wrong w/ faith . . . if this world is so "crazy"..which it is


Nothing so long as you don't try to forcefully shove IT down our throats.



Hippie tip:

Faiths are like dogs.
Everybody needs at least one.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 29, 2010)

Because despite anything written in religious tomes, wishful thinking doesn't produce results.

Try keeping ur faith restricted to reality, not hocus pocus. Have faith in urself first, then others. No need for a make believe entity who's really taken control from you.

Lose the last fairy tale.... if you have the personal fortitude, because that's what it takes.

Religion is the easy way out ... and incorrect.


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Jan 29, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Because despite anything written in religious tomes, wishful thinking doesn't produce results.
> 
> Try keeping ur faith restricted to reality, not hocus pocus. Have faith in urself first, then others. No need for a make believe entity who's really taken control from you.
> 
> ...


*How in the phuck could you make IT happen, Mr. CrackerJax?*


----------



## ADLpotter (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm not saying I disagree with the messages of 'The Secret' but damn the writers really scammed a hell of a lot of people out of money


"think happy and you'll feel happier" is basically what they're saying, no shit. 


I'm gonna write a book called "The BIGGER Secret" and its going to be 1 sentence saying "Eat bread and you'll have eaten bread"


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 29, 2010)

Yes, there are always ppl willing to manipulate as long as there are sheep willing to be fleeced. the message is wrapped bright and pretty, and for the naive, that's all it takes, but the con job is as old as Man.


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Jan 29, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Yes, there are always ppl willing to manipulate as long as there are sheep willing to be fleeced. the message is wrapped bright and pretty, and for the naive, that's all it takes, but the con job is as old as Man.


not happen.

You are correct Mr. Cracker.

[youtube]36gW-IPV0aA[/youtube]


----------



## edwardtheclean (Feb 13, 2010)

do you guys think that the world will end(or change drastically) or even aliens come, in your life time? i do, im 26, i think by at least the year 2050 something will be very different than it is today, karma may catch up to all the fake people, maybe not tho


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 13, 2010)

That's just a phase of youth. I thought the same thing around ur age. At some point you'll realize it isn't going to happen...and that will be natural also.


----------



## swishatwista (Feb 13, 2010)

Communication is really something...


----------



## swishatwista (Feb 13, 2010)

That glass wall be PHUCKIN thick round here these days, sry if i come across as tryin to be "over influencial", but i believe humans can walk taller and see farther than what is being displayed infront of us. If my words dont pretain to your situation, then by all means turn your hears away, we all have a choice, and yes, life hurts, in all its glory


----------



## swishatwista (Feb 13, 2010)

Not all things being repeated is a bad thing,(it can be a strong way of healing, but that process itself reveals many truths) just not anything you'll see on the "tv". 
Personally i believe we've had alot of history behind us, so hopefully it can be more revealing than collectively believed. Life is not sharp and jagged, it's soft like a butterflies flight, but more beautiful. It's like the clouds in their array, floating thro the sky. This is the truth, but dont think i prance thro the streets, but it is the truth


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Feb 13, 2010)

[youtube]WEqdr_Awdak[/youtube][youtube]X-buzVjYQvY[/youtube][youtube]8K_NQe57C-k[/youtube]


----------



## swishatwista (Feb 13, 2010)

Exactly..meditation


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Feb 14, 2010)

you also get to take with you what is in your head, so why dumb down a nation? 

[youtube]JKfZrbS79To[/youtube][youtube]camI8yuoy8U[/youtube][youtube]MFZo5PqvEak[/youtube]

Shut Up And Vote


----------



## swishatwista (Feb 15, 2010)

WSH, who you talkin to?


----------



## krustofskie (Feb 15, 2010)

swishatwista said:


> WSH, who you talkin to?


A lot of the time it seems she's chatting with the fairies, there may be a message in there she's trying to convey but I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## GoldenZero (Feb 21, 2010)

Well I just seen the title and decided to post what happened to me after I watched it...THIS IS NO JOKE, NO LIE! One night someone told me to watch The Secret so I did. While I was watching it said to wish for something, think of it a lot and it will happen. So I put it to the test, I was thinking all night and the whole day after to find $500 at work in a wallet/purse/envelope. It was about 9-10pm and I went to check the washrooms to see if anyone left anything, was doing that all day every hour or so, and what do I find! A purse with $500 in it! the girl came back around 10:30 to see if anyone found a purse...I didnt know at the point it has cash in it so I gave it to her, they she reached in and said thank god no one went inside...she pulled out an envelope and it had $500 in it... a day or 2 later I was working with a chick that didnt smoke pot but her BF did and I just quit a few weeks before because of certain reasons. Anyways she went in the washroom adn found 7 grams on the floor... after that day I havn't thought of using the secret sence...maybe I should with my plants ...but to those who dont think this works or has bad no luck....start thinking POSSITIVE all the time..dont be an ass to people and think regurally what you want...its easier when your stoned! GIVE IT A TRY! WATCH THE MOVIE! and start thinking! now that im almost done...have I posted in this thread before?


----------



## txhomegrown (Feb 23, 2010)

The Secret:

You've got to accentuate the positive
Eliminate the negative
Latch on to the affirmative
Don't mess with Mister In-Between

You've got to spread joy up to the maximum
Bring gloom down to the minimum
Have faith or pandemonium
Liable to walk upon the scene

(To illustrate his last remark
Jonah in the whale, Noah in the ark
What did they do
Just when everything looked so dark)

Man, they said we better
Accentuate the positive
Eliminate the negative
Latch on to the affirmative
Don't mess with Mister In-Between
No, do not mess with Mister In-Between
Do you hear me, hmm?

(Oh, listen to me children and-a you will hear
About the elininatin' of the negative
And the accent on the positive)
And gather 'round me children if you're willin'
And sit tight while I start reviewin'
The attitude of doin' right

(You've gotta accentuate the positive
Eliminate the negative
Latch on to the affirmative
Don't mess with Mister In-Between)

You've got to spread joy (up to the maximum)
Bring gloom (down) down to the minimum
Otherwise (otherwise) pandemonium
Liable to walk upon the scene

To illustrate (well illustrate) my last remark (you got the floor)
Jonah in the whale, Noah in the ark
What did they say (what did they say)
Say when everything looked so dark

Man, they said we better
Accentuate the positive
Eliminate the negative
Latch on to the affirmative
Don't mess with Mister In-Between
No! Don't mess with Mister In-Between

(Johnny Mercer / Harold Arlen)
(1944)


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 24, 2010)

Yes...it's a secret.


----------



## edwardtheclean (Mar 11, 2010)

what do you guys think of jesse ventura?


----------



## edwardtheclean (Mar 11, 2010)

dude was on larry king the other night, he has alot of far fetch points but at least he admits they are far fetch, some of it is real tho, he also said the republicans and democrats are a joke, i totally agree. Our founding fathers said that political parties will ruin our country, and wholly shit, look were we are, none of them are using the secret to their advantage, if you are conservative, and i am liberal, deep down we still want the same things, right?


----------



## edwardtheclean (Mar 11, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> That's just a phase of youth. I thought the same thing around ur age. At some point you'll realize it isn't going to happen...and that will be natural also.



you are probably right, i guess i never can imagine my self getting old, aliens landing seems/seemed more likely. i guess im just too big of a scifi junkie, although, the universe is quite large!!!


----------



## one11 (Mar 11, 2010)

i just saw this movie like a few nights ago. i was kinda apprehensive at first, but looked at where my lifes at right now, and decided to give it a try. so i'll let u guys know if i get that yacht next week. 

lol, but for real.


----------



## one11 (Mar 11, 2010)

edwardtheclean said:


> you are probably right, i guess i never can imagine my self getting old, aliens landing seems/seemed more likely. i guess im just too big of a scifi junkie, although, the universe is quite large!!!


 
hey man, don't let cynical people like crackjax discredit your ideas. misery loves company, and people who get shit on in their lives try to dump that shit onto others and its a fucked up cycle. 

we do share space by the way. and extra terrestrials are and have been engaging within this planet for decades. 

i guess my point is, dream big and spread joy. and we're in luck. growing and distributing this herb is probably the easiest way of spreading joy. 

peace


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 12, 2010)

edwardtheclean said:


> you are probably right, i guess i never can imagine my self getting old, aliens landing seems/seemed more likely. i guess im just too big of a scifi junkie, although, the universe is quite large!!!


I can remember VIVIDLY ... every detail ... in the 5th grade my teacher talked about the turning of the century and what life would be like then. 
I did the math in my head and realized I would be 40 in the year 2000. Again, I can remember perfectly just sitting there as she spoke in the background about all the cool things (uhhh, which didn't happen), and I just had the feeling it was all quite ridiculous. There was no way to live past 40. It just seemed incredibly old to me.....40.

It's natures little trick.... and it gets just about everyone. When your body is tight and fit and full of energy.... you don't know anything. Then, by the time you get a handle on how things REALLY work, you are too old to take advantage of it.
It's a good thing I suppose.... we probably would have blown ourselves up long ago if it was reversed.


----------



## one11 (Mar 12, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> I can remember VIVIDLY ... every detail ... in the 5th grade my teacher talked about the turning of the century and what life would be like then.
> I did the math in my head and realized I would be 40 in the year 2000. Again, I can remember perfectly just sitting there as she spoke in the background about all the cool things (uhhh, which didn't happen), and I just had the feeling it was all quite ridiculous. There was no way to live past 40. It just seemed incredibly old to me.....40.
> 
> It's natures little trick.... and it gets just about everyone. When your body is tight and fit and full of energy.... you don't know anything. Then, by the time you get a handle on how things REALLY work, you are too old to take advantage of it.
> It's a good thing I suppose.... we probably would have blown ourselves up long ago if it was reversed.


 
some people die when they're 25. but arent buried until they're 75.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 12, 2010)

That would be the religious. They stop growing early on. The church numbs their brain.


I'll clean it up for you since I say it this way in conversation.

Growing old is automatic. Growing up isn't.

The religious simply never grow up.


----------



## one11 (Mar 13, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> That would be the religious. They stop growing early on. The church numbs their brain.
> 
> 
> I'll clean it up for you since I say it this way in conversation.
> ...


 
the only church I associate myself with is from greenhouse seeds. and you must be one tormented soul to think bad about so many people...lol


edit: wait...you must not think you have a soul to begin with, so never mind what i said. ur just a monkey that decided to walk on two legs.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 13, 2010)

What makes you think I was talking about you....?

Guilty conscience? 

Souls....there's another ridiculous belief.


----------



## one11 (Mar 13, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> What makes you think I was talking about you....?
> 
> Guilty conscience?
> 
> Souls....there's another ridiculous belief.


 
i dont know...maybe i was looking for confrontation because ur fun to have it with.

man...im drunk right now. but i really love your beliefs or lack-there-of. even if its kinda empty, its still simple and comforting. i loveu man.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 13, 2010)

It's not empty at all. If I felt empty, I would seek a religion out.


----------



## one11 (Mar 14, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> It's not empty at all. If I felt empty, I would seek a religion out.


do u believe in aliens?


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 14, 2010)

In what context?

I think there must be life out there somewhere. The universe is much too vast for there not to be. Again...probability....in this case, it is quite high.

Now, do I think there are aliens coming to earth? Uhhh, no. Nope. Back to an incredibly low probability.


----------

